# Setting up a company



## Fearns (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, could someone please tell me how hard it is to set up an importing company in Dubai and also what kind of licenses and and charges there are besides frieght costs. Also are there yacht berths available to to enable me to live on my boat in Dubai and if so what sort of price. Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fearns said:


> Hi, could someone please tell me how hard it is to set up an importing company in Dubai and also what kind of licenses and and charges there are besides frieght costs. Also are there yacht berths available to to enable me to live on my boat in Dubai and if so what sort of price. Thanks


What would you be importing and from where? Who do you envisage being the recipient of the goods you import?

Are you Emirati by birth as I don't believe you can own a business here without at least a 'sleeping partner' who must be a UAE National.

As for import/export licences I'm not too sure.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fearns

Get yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer and Dubai Red Tape (both available from Amazon) as these will give you the info you need.

You would need a local business partner in order to set up a company in Dubai and the sleeping partner would own 51% of the company. Alternatively you can set up on your own in a freezone.

I understand that yacht berths are in short supply at the moment and thus not cheap.

-


----------

